# Meeting the other Chris Hardwick!



## cmhardw (Mar 29, 2015)

Katie and I were walking around downtown Madison, Wisconsin yesterday and saw a poster saying that comedian Chris Hardwick is coming to a venue here on April 11th. For those who don't know him, he's a pretty famous comedian, podcaster, and TV personality who knows about me and has mentioned me on his TV show and podcasts a few times over the years.

I wrote an e-mail to the contact us address on nerdist.com to see if they can arrange for Katie and I to meet him when he performs in Madison. I'll keep people posted on what happens if they ever write back. If they don't, then I'll try to see if I can meet him at the venue after the show by talking to the venue management and see if they can arrange something. This seems like a neat opportunity to try to meet a celebrity, we'll see what happens!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Katie and I were walking around downtown Madison, Wisconsin yesterday and saw a poster saying that comedian Chris Hardwick is coming to a venue here on April 11th. For those who don't know him, he's a pretty famous comedian, podcaster, and TV personality who knows about me and has mentioned me on his TV show and podcasts a few times over the years.
> 
> I wrote an e-mail to the contact us address on nerdist.com to see if they can arrange for Katie and I to meet him when he performs in Madison. I'll keep people posted on what happens if they ever write back. If they don't, then I'll try to see if I can meet him at the venue after the show by talking to the venue management and see if they can arrange something. This seems like a neat opportunity to try to meet a celebrity, we'll see what happens!


That would be really cool. I watch him on The Talking Dead sometimes. Good luck arranging a meeting between you two!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/PlW6ADx.png

MS Paint skills.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 29, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> This seems like a neat opportunity to try to meet a celebrity



He better seize that opportunity!


----------



## Berd (Mar 29, 2015)

Haha, show him your cubing skills!


----------



## RicardoRix (Mar 29, 2015)

An English comedian Dave Gorman travelled the world to try and find other Dave Gormans, and write a book about his adventures, perhaps you should encourage Chris Hardwick to do the same.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/203267.Are_You_Dave_Gorman_


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 29, 2015)

Stefan said:


> He better seize that opportunity!



Best Post 2015?


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 29, 2015)

Let's flood his twitter!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> http://i.imgur.com/PlW6ADx.png
> 
> MS Paint skills.


Nice, haha.



RicardoRix said:


> An English comedian Dave Gorman travelled the world to try and find other Dave Gormans, and write a book about his adventures, perhaps you should encourage Chris Hardwick to do the same.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/203267.Are_You_Dave_Gorman_


That's a pretty interesting book. I would love to meet all of the people who share my name someday, but unfortunately there's probably less than five of us in the world.



penguinz7 said:


> Best Post 2015?


Nah, Stefan will top that again somewhere along the line. That was pretty great though


----------



## GotCubes (Mar 30, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Let's flood his twitter!



Yes we should. Cubers, assemble.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone!



DeeDubb said:


> Let's flood his twitter!



If people were considering doing this, I'd like to ask you to actually try it  I just tweeted saying that I'll be at the show tomorrow. Can others do the same to see if he will notice it?

I'll keep everyone posted on whether I get to actually meet him.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2015)

*Help me to meet the comedian Chris Hardwick!*

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to meet the comedian Chris Hardwick, who is coming to the Barrymore theater in Madison, Wisconsin tomorrow night. Please help me to get the comedian Chris's attention on twitter (@nerdist) by telling him I will be at his show tomorrow.

I would really appreciate your help for anyone who can post something. I will keep everyone updated as to whether I actually get to meet him.

Thanks!


----------



## APdRF (Apr 10, 2015)

> @nerdist Did you know that tomorrow there will be another Chris Hardwick at the Barrymore theater in Madison??


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## cashis (Apr 10, 2015)

I got really confused when I saw that this thread was by you ...


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 10, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's your twitter?


----------



## Jakube (Apr 10, 2015)

@nerdist just replied to my tweet:


> I know who he is! Make sure he says hi! And brings a Rubik's Cube.



Link: https://twitter.com/nerdist/status/586644601341108224


----------



## tarandeep5 (Apr 10, 2015)

http://gyazo.com/7af9d2cf1b27d4fd0b2d88cc0bc087b0 - His response xD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 10, 2015)

GJ SS


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2015)

"the Rubik's cube World Champion Chris Hardwick" in 5BLD, one worlds ago?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2015)

Can't wait to hear about how this goes!


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> What's your twitter?



Mine is @Brouhahardwick, but it looks like comedian Chris already to Jakube's tweet!

Thanks everyone! I'll try to get a picture!


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone! I'll try to get a picture with comedian Chris tomorrow  This is pretty exciting!


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Mine is @Brouhahardwick, but it looks like comedian Chris already to Jakube's tweet!
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'll try to get a picture!


Good luck!


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 11, 2015)

I actually confused you with the other Chris Hardwick once.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 12, 2015)

Katie and I are in the third row! I'll post pictures after, internet is slow here. This is exciting!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome  I was looking at his Wikipedia page not long before I saw this, weirdly enough.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 12, 2015)

*Help me to meet the comedian Chris Hardwick!*

Chris brought me up on stage to do a speedsolve! Video coming later


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 12, 2015)

Here's a picture while we work on the video


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Chris brought me up on stage to do a speedsolve! Video coming later



Omg! Amazing!


----------



## Stefan (Apr 12, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Chris brought me up on stage to do a speedsolve!



Ha, awesome!

Looking forward to the video.


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 12, 2015)

Right on, dude! That is really neat!


----------



## Chree (Apr 13, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 13, 2015)

Chris, I saw this late. The easiest way to get his attention is to just heckle him at the show! Imagine how he'd feel once he goes to "deal with the heckler" and he learns you share names. I imagine that would make for a really fun night for you! It's too late, though


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 13, 2015)

That was so cool. I'm glad that you got that experience. Congratulations


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> That was so cool. I'm glad that you got that experience. Congratulations



Thank you!

Also, many thanks to the speedsolving community for all your help tweeting! It looks like he saw the tweets and that's how he knew that I was at the show! I couldn't have done it without everybody here, so many, many thanks again!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Apr 13, 2015)

So cool! I'm glad you didn't put the piece in wrong and then would have to take it out and reverse it.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2015)

Thatoneguy2 said:


> So cool! I'm glad you didn't put the piece in wrong and then would have to take it out and reverse it.



Three of the center caps popped out and I had to pop them back in before starting the solve. Since I knew the solution would be solvable, I used the fixing time to inspect for cross a little bit  I was planning to do a no-inspection solve, as I've learned that no-inspection goes over much better to non-cubers than with inspection.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2015)

Great video! I'm glad you got the chance to meet him.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Chris! I think your turning style made the solve seem cooler


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 13, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Three of the center caps popped out and I had to pop them back in before starting the solve. Since I knew the solution would be solvable, I used the fixing time to inspect for cross a little bit  I was planning to do a no-inspection solve, as I've learned that no-inspection goes over much better to non-cubers than with inspection.



If you did BLD, they would have lost their minds.


----------



## cashis (Apr 13, 2015)

This is why the cubing community is my favorite.


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

Hahah awesome!


----------



## Stefan (Apr 13, 2015)

Loved it, was grinning the whole time watching


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 13, 2015)

Aww, that's so cool!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 13, 2015)

Very very cool. And why has Brest not reconstructed yet???


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> Very very cool. And why has Brest not reconstructed yet???



I'm not sure if the quality is good enough?

I remember I did yellow cross, and that two cross pieces were correctly permuted in relation to each other but were a double turn away from being solved. I had the lightning bolt shaped OLL, and I don't remember the PLL. I'll take a look at the video later and see if I can piece it together, if Brest hasn't already.


----------



## APdRF (Apr 13, 2015)

Very very very cool video, it was so fun to watch! Congrats on doing this


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 24, 2015)

I got interviewed by @DiHard11 as she's known on Twitter for her Podcast after the Chris Hardwick Funcomfortable tour! She has interviewed nerdist Chris Hardwick on her podcast before too, so this was a really neat opportunity! Check it out, the episode went up today!

DiHard Podcast Episode 161 - Christopher Michael Hardwick


----------



## Myachii (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Stefan (Apr 24, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I remember I did yellow cross, and that two cross pieces were correctly permuted in relation to each other but were a double turn away from being solved. I had the lightning bolt shaped OLL, and I don't remember the PLL. I'll take a look at the video later and see if I can piece it together, if Brest hasn't already.



How do you remember anything about the solve?!? I would not remember anything about the solve.


----------



## stoic (Apr 24, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I got interviewed by @DiHard11 as she's known on Twitter for her Podcast after the Chris Hardwick Funcomfortable tour! She has interviewed nerdist Chris Hardwick on her podcast before too, so this was a really neat opportunity! Check it out, the episode went up today!
> 
> DiHard Podcast Episode 161 - Christopher Michael Hardwick


Great stuff Chris, I thought you came across really well. 
I think you were much more natural than the host, I lost count of the number of times she went "er...yeah...cool...uh", it was painful at times. Has she really done 160 of those?
But anyway, like I say...gj :tu
Brilliant to see you getting some more positive exposure for the community.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 25, 2015)

Stefan said:


> How do you remember anything about the solve?!? I would not remember anything about the solve.



It's just sort of burned in as a snapshot or picture memory. I probably remembered it because my adrenaline was up very high?

I do still plan to try to reconstruct the solve, I just haven't had much time the last week or so, the end of this semester has been a heavy workload.

Thanks for watching the video, and it makes me grin to know that watching the video made you grin 



ellwd said:


> Great stuff Chris, I thought you came across really well.
> I think you were much more natural than the host, I lost count of the number of times she went "er...yeah...cool...uh", it was painful at times. Has she really done 160 of those?
> But anyway, like I say...gj :tu
> Brilliant to see you getting some more positive exposure for the community.



The host was very nice to talk to, and her energy about comedy and fan type shows, Dr. Who and others, felt very similar to our passion about cubing. She posts on her Twitter that she is working on her podcast hosting "presence" I guess you could call it. I haven't listened to any of her other episodes yet, but I would like to listen to the one where she interviews nerdist Chris. I'm glad it was positive exposure for cubing, that's always a good thing. Thanks for listening!


----------

